# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أفدنا بأمثلة عن جدوى علم صرف الأفعال في فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة

## سيد أحمد مهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال ابن مالك رحمه الله:
وبعد فالفعل من يحكم تصرفه***يحز من اللغة الأبواب والسبلا
فمن يفيدنا بذكر نماذج تطبيقية في النصوص الشرعية على أهمية علم الصرف؟
وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
وبعد 
علم الصرف علم مختص ببنية الكلمة وهذا العلم قام لحفظ اللسان من اللحن والخطأ وعلم الصرف مستنبط من القرآن الكريم وفصيح كلام العرب 
أما تصريف الأفعال ففوائده كثيرة ترهق من أراد حصرها:
معرفة أزمنة الأفعال ( ماض _ مضارع _ أمر )
اقرأ ألآية التالية {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6
عند علم الصرف نعلم أن قوا فعل أمر مسند إلى واو الجماعة وقد حذف منه حرفان ( الواو _ الياء ) 
معرفة الحروف الزائدة والمحذوفة 
اقرأ قوله تعالى  {فَأَنذَرْتُكُم   نَاراً تَلَظَّى }الليل 
فالفعل تلظى حذفت منه التاء الثانية تخفيفا لأن أصله ( تتلظى ) وهو فعل خماسي على وزن ( تفعل ) مشدد العين وأصله لظي 
معرفة المشتقات ( اسم الفاعل _ اسم المفعول ... )
اقرأ قوله عز وجل {ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ }ص 
كلمة مغتسل تدل على مكان الاغتسال لأنها اسم مكان من الفعل ( اغتسل ) 
أخي الكريم ثق بسلفنا الصالح من العلماء الذين أنفقوا وقتهم في تأصيل هذا العلم النفيس حفاظا على اللغة من اللحن والخطأ ونحن في هذا العصر أشد حاجة إلى هذا العلم واقرأ ما قاله الشيخ أحمد الحملاوي _ أحد العلماء الذين جمعوا بين علوم الدين وعلوم اللغة وتوفي عام 1932 _ " فما انتظم عقد علم إلا والصرف واستطه...... إذ هو إحدى دعائم الأدب وبه تعرف سعة كلام العرب وتنجلي فراند مفردات الأيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية"
وفقني الله وإياك إلى حسن طاعته

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

جزاكما الله خيرا

شكرا للأستاذ عادل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا توجد مسألة شرعية لا تتعلق بعلم الصرف!
وبيان ذلك أن الجاهل بهذا العلم قد يجهل أن اسم الفاعل اسم فاعل! وقد يجهل أن اسم المفعول اسم مفعول!!
بل قد يجهل أن الفعل المتعدي متعد، وأن الفعل اللازم لازم.
وقد يجهل الفرق بين المصدر والنعت، فضلا عن الفرق بين المشتق والجامد.
وهذا في أوائل علم الصرف ومباديه، فضلا عن دقائقه وغوامضه.
ولكن كثير من الناس يحسب أن علم الصرف ليست له أهمية، والسبب في ذلك أنك لا تحتاج أكثر من أساسيات علم الصرف ومباديه في فهم النصوص الشرعية، ومع هذا فالأمر كما قال الخليل رحمه الله: لن تصل من هذا العلم إلى ما تحتاج إليه إلا بمعرفة ما لا تحتاج إليه.
وإذا كان علم النحو مهما وهو يتعلق في الغالب بأواخر الكلم، فعلم الصرف ينبغي أن يكون أهم؛ لأنه يتعلق بباقي الكلمة وهو أكثر من آخرها.
إن علم الصرف يتعلق بأوضاع الكلم في العربية وكيفية تركيبها وما تحمله أوزانها من معانٍ، ولا يمكن فهم عبارة واحدة من دون معرفة هذه القوانين.

وقد نص كثير ممن صنف في علم الصرف على أنه أشرف قسمي النحو بالمعنى العام، وأشار كثير من أهل العلم إلى أن حاجة طالب العلوم الشرعية لعلم الصرف تفوق حاجته لعلم النحو، ومع هذا نجد أكثر طلبة العلم ينصرفون عنه والله المستعان.

والحاجة لعلم الصرف تظهر بوضوح عند مناقشة الجهال والاستماع لأوابدهم وعقابيلهم!
وقد حكوا عن بعضهم أنه كان يظن (بايع) في قوله تعالى: {فبايعهن واستغفر لهن الله} اسم فاعل من (باع)!
وأكثر الناس لا يفرق بين قدِم يقدَم ، وقدَم يقدُم ، وقدُم يقدُم .
وقد أشار ابن الأزرق في روضة الأعلام وغيره إلى بعض الأمثلة في هذا الباب.

----------


## التقرتي

إثبات ان الوجه من صفات الله عزو و جل من قوله تعالى :
و يبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال و الإكرام.


ذو مرفوعة فترجع على وجه و منه الوجه صفة و ليست الذات.

----------


## سيد أحمد مهدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> ......
> أخي الكريم ثق بسلفنا الصالح من العلماء الذين أنفقوا وقتهم في تأصيل هذا العلم النفيس حفاظا على اللغة من اللحن والخطأ ونحن في هذا العصر أشد حاجة إلى هذا العلم واقرأ ما قاله الشيخ أحمد الحملاوي _ أحد العلماء الذين جمعوا بين علوم الدين وعلوم اللغة وتوفي عام 1932 _ " فما انتظم عقد علم إلا والصرف واستطه...... إذ هو إحدى دعائم الأدب وبه تعرف سعة كلام العرب وتنجلي فراند مفردات الأيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية"
> وفقني الله وإياك إلى حسن طاعته


شيخنا الكريم عادل أحمد موسى حفظكم المولى تبارك وتعالى وجزاكم الله تعالى خيرا على ما أفدتم،
فاعلم أن ثقتي بسلفنا الصالح الذين أصلوا لعلم الصرف كالجبال، وأني على يقين بجدوى علم الصرف وأهميته، وإنما أردت أن أستفيد من اطلاع إخواني ومشايخي في هذا المنتدى المبارك على كتب التفسير والحديث واللغة والتاريخ لجمع أمثلة عن استعمال هذا العلم علم الصرف في فهم النصوص الشرعية على وجهها لأستعين بها ويستعين بها إخواني الذين يقرؤون هذا الموضوع عند مذاكرة متون هذا العلم التي لا تعتني في الغالب بذكر هذه الأمثلة، فإنك لا تخالفني في أن من أعظم أسباب علو الهمة في التحصيل والصبر عليه أن يعرف الإنسان فائدة العلم الذي يحصله وثمرته في فهم النصوص الذي هو المقصود من علوم الآلات جميعها.

----------


## سيد أحمد مهدي

أخي الكريم أبا مالك العوضي جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا على ما أفدتم، 
ركزت مشاركتكم الكريمة على تأكيد أهمية علم الصرف وأنا بذلك مسلم، 
وقلتم أثابكم الله تعالى
"والحاجة لعلم الصرف تظهر بوضوح عند مناقشة الجهال والاستماع لأوابدهم وعقابيلهم!
وقد حكوا عن بعضهم أنه كان يظن (بايع) في قوله تعالى: {فبايعهن واستغفر لهن الله} اسم فاعل من (باع)!"
فلعل هذا المثال وما يقاربه مما رجوته من مشاركات الإخوة والمشايخ في هذا المنتدى ،ومن ذلك:
-الفرق بين :"يطعن" بالفتح و"يطعن" بالضم في حديث عائشة في التيمم.
-قوله تعالى :" وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون" في سورة الأنعام.

----------


## سيد أحمد مهدي

> إثبات ان الوجه من صفات الله عزو و جل من قوله تعالى :
> و يبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال و الإكرام.
> ذو مرفوعة فترجع على وجه و منه الوجه صفة و ليست الذات.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا المثال لا يندرج في علم الصرف.

----------


## سيد أحمد مهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حديث عَائِشَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَتْ: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي بَعْض أَسْفَارِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنَّا بِالْبَيْدَاءِ، أَوْ، بِذَاتِ الْجَيْشِ، انْقَطَعَ عِقْدٌ لِي؛ فَأَقَام رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى الْتِمَاسِهِ، وَأَقَامَ النَّاسُ مَعَهُ، وَلَيْسُوا عَلَى مَاءٍ؛ فَأَتَى النَّاسُ إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ فَقَالُوا: أَلاَ تَرَى إِلَى مَا صَنَعَتْ عَائِشَةُ أَقَامَتْ بِرَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَالنَّاسِ، وَلَيْسُوا عَلَى مَاءٍ وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُمْ مَاءٌ فَجَاءَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَرَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَاضِعٌ رَأْسَهُ عَلَى فَخِذِي قَدْ نَامَ فَقَالَ: حَبَسْتِ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَالنَّاسَ، وَلَيْسُوا عَلَى مَاءٍ، وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُمْ مَاءٌ؛ فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَعاتَبَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَقَالَ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ أَنْ يَقولَ، وَجَعَلَ يطْعُنُنِي بِيَدِهِ فِي خَاصِرَتِي فَلاَ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنَ التَّحَرُّكِ إِلاَّ مَكَانُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى فَخِذِي، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ أَصْبَحَ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَاءٍ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللهُ آيَةَ التَّيَمُّمِ، فَتَيمَّمُوا؛ فَقَالَ أُسَيْدُ بْنُ الْحُضَيْرِ: مَا هِيَ بِأَوَّلِ بَرَكَتِكُمْ يَا آلَ أَبي بَكْرِ قَالَتْ: فَبَعَثْنَا الْبَعِيرَ الَّذِي كُنْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَأَصَبْنَا الْعِقْدَ تَحْتَهُ" متفق عليه
قال ابن حجر :" قوله يطعنني هو بضم ،العين وكذا في جميع ما هو حسي وأما المعنوي فيقال يطعن بالفتح هذاهو المشهور فيهما وحكى فيهما الفتح معا في المطالع وغيرها والضم ،فيهما حكاه صاحب الجامع"
قال الله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقد اشتهر عندنا أن بعضهم استدل بهذه الآية على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان في زماننا للبس ربطة العنق تماشيا مع لباس الناس بدليل أن الله تعالى ذكر في الآية أنه لو بعث ملكا لألبسه ما يلبس القوم نسأل الله تعالى أن يعفو عنا وعنه
قال في لسان العرب :"اللُّبْسُ بالضم مصدر قولك لَبِسْتُ الثوبَ أَلْبَس واللَّبْس بالفتح مصدر قولك لَبَسْت عليه الأَمر أَلْبِسُ خَلَطْت"
قال الشنقيطي :
"أي لو بعثنا إلى البشر رسولاً ملكياً لكان على هيئة الرجل لتمكنهم مخاطبته والانتفاع بالأخذ عنه ، لأنهم لا يستطيعون النظر إلى الملائكة من شدة النور ، ولو كان كذلك لالتبس عليهم الأمر كما هم يلبسون على أنفسهم في قبول رسالة الرسول البشري .
وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن الرسول ينبغي أن يكون من نوع المرسل إليهم ، كما اشار تعالى إلى ذلك أيضاً" بقوله : { قُل لَوْ كَانَ فِي الأرض ملائكة يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ السمآء مَلَكاً رَّسُولاً } [ الإسراء : 95 ] ."

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لا توجد مسألة شرعية لا تتعلق بعلم الصرف!
> وبيان ذلك أن الجاهل بهذا العلم قد يجهل أن اسم الفاعل اسم فاعل! وقد يجهل أن اسم المفعول اسم مفعول!!


اقرأ هذا المثال الطريف الذي ورد في البصائر والذخائر لأبي حيان التوحيدي (4/ 232):

(( حدثنا السيرافي أن رجلا من المتكلمين الكلابية ببغداد بلغ من نقصه في معرفة العربية أنه قال في مجلس مشهور بين جماعة حضور: إن العبد مُضطَر بفتح الطاء، والله مُضطِر بكسر الطاء، وزعم أن القائل: الله مضطَر كافر، فانظر أين يذهب به جهله، وعلى أي رذيلة دله نقصه، ونعوذ بالله من فضيحة الجهل فإنها بعد ادعاء العلم مشمتة وفضيحة الحال مع التجمل مستعطفة، فكم بين العدمين، هذا يعان عليه ويواسى فيه وهذا يرفض به ويهان معه )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مثال آخر جيد:

قوله تعالى: {يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر}
قراءتها المشهورة (المَفَر) بفتح الميم والفاء، وقرأها ابن عباس (المَفِر) بفتح الميم وكسر الفاء، وقرأها الزهري (المِفَر) بكسر الميم وفتح الفاء.
فمن لا يعرف علم الصرف لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين معاني هذه الصيغ المختلفة عموما فضلا عن التفرقة بينها في الآية.
فالمفر بفتحتين صيغة مصدر، وعليه فالمعنى (أين الفرار)؟
والمفر بفتح فكسر صيغة ظرفية، وعليه فالمعنى (أين محل الفرار)؟
والمفر بكسر ففتح صيغة مبالغة، وعليه فالمعنى (أين الذي يجيد الفرار)؟

ومن نظر في اختلاف القراءات، واختلاف روايات الحديث وجد كثيرا من مثل هذا.

----------


## سيد أحمد مهدي

أخي الكريم أبا مالك العوضي
جزاكم الله  تعالى خيرا

----------

